# Harley? original restored



## Balloontyre (Oct 8, 2014)

WOW, $500 bike...maybe.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/very-rare-1...255?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d0709a27


----------



## Iverider (Oct 8, 2014)

Isn't that a Westfield arch frame?? Chainring looks too good to be true, and maybe not beveled. I was thinking not so much a Harley. Hey...I've been wrong before. Anyone else have any thoughts to put to this one? I figure if it was legit it would have sold already.


----------



## chitown (Oct 8, 2014)

*Yikes... just yikes!*

*caveat emptor
*

Mish mash of parts. Excelsior fork. Not sure on frame... straight seat stay bridge looks like a Snyder feature. Sprocket is repro. Paint has severe "orange peel". Badge repro.


----------



## jkent (Oct 8, 2014)

What did he NOT paint? Even the repop chain ring looks like it's painted silver.
I wouldn't even go as far as calling this an amateur  or  " amatiture restore job ".
JKent


----------



## squeedals (Oct 10, 2014)

jkent said:


> What did he NOT paint? Even the repop chain ring looks like it's painted silver.
> I wouldn't even go as far as calling this an amateur  or  " amatiture restore job ".
> JKent




So far he's getting some jacked up bids..........eBay.........the good.....the bad.........and the ugly :o


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 10, 2014)

It's the description of the bike that irks me, why not call it what it is, a 30 footer faux.
Just a continuous reminder, buyer beware.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah I sent him a message through Ebay and he has not responded. This to me is fraud plain and simple. V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Oct 10, 2014)

*yes - fraud plain and simple*

not proper one part on the bike!

If you have enough money or stupidity to bid that high with no education it is proably fine for your "mancave" that is full of repro signs all bought for too much on ebay.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 10, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> WOW, $500 bike...maybe.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/very-rare-1...255?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d0709a27




It's as fake as a 3.00 bill. I feel sort of sorry for the fools who wants that pile.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 10, 2014)

I'd pay $100 for it.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 10, 2014)

well one smart person retracted. ad is still up....


----------



## MantonSmith (Oct 10, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Yeah I sent him a message through Ebay and he has not responded. This to me is fraud plain and simple. V/r Shawn




I sent him a message to with no response. If you go on his ebay feedback as a buyer you will see that he bought the repro sprocket and headbadge from hiperlightflyguy within the last 6 months. What a scumbag.


----------



## MOTOmike (Oct 10, 2014)

I sent the seller a suggestion...... and I did receive a response.
So much for being an honest seller.
Mike

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
To: topossf94080
Subject: Details about item: ________ sent a message about very rare ''1919 HARLEY DAVIDSON TRUSS BRIDGE "ANTIQUE BICYCLE #291257319759
Sent Date: Oct-02-14 01:59:54 PDT

Dear topossf94080,

You might want to list what parts are repros..... or incorrect for the bike.
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Seller's response: 

Dear _______,

im sorry u dont like the bike.   but it is what it is.have a nice day..

- topossf94080


----------



## Iverider (Oct 10, 2014)

I thought about reporting it as Fraud. Cause...well...it's fraud!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Yeah I sent him a message through Ebay and he has not responded. This to me is fraud plain and simple. V/r Shawn




Here is the response I received (edited)

who the f*ck r u to tell me anything u piceaof sh*t  i do not ever get into your bizzuss so stay the f*ck out of mine   u shurly dont know what u are talking about ,  and for your sake the parts i bought off refections  are for a totaly diferant bike and the sproket is new chrome  this one isnt u dummb f*ck !!! that i am restoring for someone else u f*cking ashole  !! ive been restoring and colleting for 15 years now  im highley known out here so goo f*ck yr self .   i have 3 other harley bikes im gonna post that are every nut screw  and rear stand that is to the tee will make and peace is f*cking origianal !! 1918. motorckey  and a 1920 camelback  but u ant gonna  be abale to say sh*t  . so eat sh*t !

My response (unedited)

Wow, that 8th grade education and anger management classes are really paying off! Unfortunately everything you've learned in 15 years around classic/antique bicycles could fit in a thimble with room left over. If you are really all that then I'm sure you come to Memory Lane Classics and Ann Arbor every year. I always wear a name tag with my handle--Freqman1. Be sure to look me up and we can discuss further.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 11, 2014)

*Snagged these from The CABE a while back ...... unknown fotographer indicates 1919.*


..........  patric





























===========================
===========================


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 11, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Here is the response I received (edited)
> 
> who the f*ck r u to tell me anything u piceaof sh*t  i do not ever get into your bizzuss so stay the f*ck out of mine   u shurly dont know what u are talking about ,  and for your sake the parts i bought off refections  are for a totaly diferant bike and the sproket is new chrome  this one isnt u dummb f*ck !!! that i am restoring for someone else u f*cking ashole  !! ive been restoring and colleting for 15 years now  im highley known out here so goo f*ck yr self .   i have 3 other harley bikes im gonna post that are every nut screw  and rear stand that is to the tee will make and peace is f*cking origianal !! 1918. motorckey  and a 1920 camelback  but u ant gonna  be abale to say sh*t  . so eat sh*t !




Wooow! Did he send that back thru ebay's message system? I'd report him for that- what a dumb*ss!
Feel sorry for the people around this nasty guy, short Christmas card list?? 

Darcie


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 11, 2014)

Maybe,  just maaaaaybe... the dude really believed this to be a Harley when he bought it and now still doesn't know better.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 11, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> Maybe,  just maaaaaybe... the dude really believed this to be a Harley when he bought it and now still doesn't know better.




If he didn't know then, I think he may know now.... Guessing he's gotten more than a few messages from CABEr's


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 11, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Here is the response I received (edited)
> 
> who the f*ck r u to tell me anything u piceaof sh*t  i do not ever get into your bizzuss so stay the f*ck out of mine   u shurly dont know what u are talking about ,  and for your sake the parts i bought off refections  are for a totaly diferant bike and the sproket is new chrome  this one isnt u dummb f*ck !!! that i am restoring for someone else u f*cking ashole  !! ive been restoring and colleting for 15 years now  im highley known out here so goo f*ck yr self .   i have 3 other harley bikes im gonna post that are every nut screw  and rear stand that is to the tee will make and peace is f*cking origianal !! 1918. motorckey  and a 1920 camelback  but u ant gonna  be abale to say sh*t  . so eat sh*t !
> 
> ...



Kinda sounds like the bier dude I had to deal with lol


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 11, 2014)

I'd report him. The guy obviously is throwing up a smoke screen to cover his fraudulent sale.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Here is the response I received (edited)
> 
> who the f*ck r u to tell me anything u piceaof sh*t  i do not ever get into your bizzuss so stay the f*ck out of mine   u shurly dont know what u are talking about ,  and for your sake the parts i bought off refections  are for a totaly diferant bike and the sproket is new chrome  this one isnt u dummb f*ck !!! that i am restoring for someone else u f*cking ashole  !! ive been restoring and colleting for 15 years now  im highley known out here so goo f*ck yr self .   i have 3 other harley bikes im gonna post that are every nut screw  and rear stand that is to the tee will make and peace is f*cking origianal !! 1918. motorckey  and a 1920 camelback  but u ant gonna  be abale to say sh*t  . so eat sh*t !
> 
> ...




I think he may have actually reach his potential by the sixth grade and maybe skimmed by for two more. Here is his latest response. I would respond but engaging in an intellectual joust with an unarmed opponent just isn't any fun! BTW who the hell needs spell check anyway. V/r Shawn

Dear freqman1,

are u the bicycle police!! ? 
is your fourm some kind of cult or bicycle police union! ? do u have statewide authourity to prove u are a expert on !!"
funny !!!!! this bike has been on ebay for three weeks with no bids!!!!! 
and" u" or your police patrole wannabees! 
never said any coment!!! what so ever!!!!! 
untill i had some one bid on it!! now alof a sudden u whant to start being bicycle police beause u are not happy unless nobody buys my bike. ! 
u guys i mean the prejudsize cult bicycle police have harrassed me and notified other bidders to not bidd on my idems !! that is were u crossed the line !!! 
i dont know u and dont want to know u predujize cult . but i have never interfiearde in any bodys sales or idems u are wrong. !! 
u may have yr opoinune! but u r wrong!!

- topossf94080


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 11, 2014)

Holy poop....


----------



## chitown (Oct 11, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;CkrToVGXLPY]http://youtu.be/CkrToVGXLPY[/video]

Shawn,

Can you pass this video onto our amaturesturationist. I think he is warming up to you a bit compared to the 1st response.

Good luck Officer Freqman!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 11, 2014)

I did move up from piece of sh*t and dumb f*ck to bicycle police! I think we may be becoming BFF OMG! Yea right....V/r Shawn


----------



## MantonSmith (Oct 11, 2014)

I sent this to him earlier this week.

 My quote to him:

"Its to bad that you are misleading buyers into believing this is a original Harley Davidson bicycle when it is not.
 I dare you to post this post on this listing too."

His reply: "U dont know poop"


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 11, 2014)

He does have an uncanny command of the vernacular. Does anyone know this loser? V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 11, 2014)

My question to him earlier today: "I read on my bike forum from expert members that you are misrepresenting this bike, and you replied to an email from one of our senior members with nothing but foul language-?" 

His reply:
"experte !!! exerton what !
conumusem!
,predujze bicycle police!,
expert in harrasment!!
funny!!! this bike has been on ebay for 3weeks! now with no bids ! and u and yr expert rastist bicycle police. never contacted me or anyone concerne then all of a sudden someone bids on it and u and yr rasist bicycle police start harrassing me !! every day. saying lies and threating me and my bidders . why !!! ??? r u jeluse ! or only u and yr bicycle police can only sell h.d. idems!!! the only ones missliding u and yr rasist bicycle police is yr pride. ! move on bye!"

He's on a roll now!! Sure would hate to live next door to this crazy guy- I think he's going to pop a blood vessel anytime now. Ebay likely knows about this now, we'll see if they do anything about it. For sure he'll lose the case if one is opened against him after he sells/ships it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 11, 2014)

I think he is what pg (bike) would call a poop stain! V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 11, 2014)

Ree ewww reee ewww reee ewww... bad guy bad guy..what you gonna do? What ya gonna do when the cabe cycle cops eeeemail you?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 11, 2014)

Freak out! ..doodundundoodoodundundundooo freak out!


----------



## ozzmonaut (Oct 12, 2014)

I can't imagine trying to take a person seriously with that kind of verbal prowess and superior command of the English language. But it sold, and quite high at that, so someone just lost a ton of money on that pile of parts.


----------

